# Converting our internal garage.



## gambelore (5 Apr 2014)

Hi guys.

We have an internal garage in our house. It is on the ground floor (obviously) and has bedrooms above it. A hallway links the garage to the rest of the ground floor. It is 35 square meters in area.

We wish to convert it into living space. We hope to replace the 2 lots of double garage doors (at the front of the house) with glass, and to put in patio doors at the side of the house (replacing one of the windows in the garage).

I'm wondering if we will need planning permission for this. I have done some reading but cannot find any example that is similar to our own. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wbbs (5 Apr 2014)

My uneducated guess says yes, you are changing the front elevation of the house, I had to get planning permission to put velux windows in the front of my roof and that is less of a change than what you are proposing.


----------



## huskerdu (5 Apr 2014)

There is a planning permission exemption for converting a garage and the only change the front of the house is replacing a garage door with wall and window. 

 However there are limitations to this, so you should discuss your plans with an architect and get specific advice. 

 How about using the Simon Community Open door find raising event in MAy to get some advice 
http://www.simonopendoor.ie/


----------



## gambelore (6 Apr 2014)

The Simon Community idea is great. Thanks very much, I will do that. 

It's a great cause.


----------



## delgirl (7 Apr 2014)

huskerdu said:


> How about using the Simon Community Open door find raising event in MAy to get some advice
> http://www.simonopendoor.ie/


Brilliant idea!

Went on the site to sign up, don't click on the link at the bottom of the homepage 'Sign Up Now'  you'll be re-directed to a very graphic porn website!  

I've sent them an email to let them know.


----------

